

Ask HN: Is 'We Are Legion' worth watching? - mumbi

I noticed &#x27;We Are Legion: The Story of the Hacktivists&#x27; got decent reviews on RottenTomatoes(my go to movie review site) and was wondering if it was any good.  I really can&#x27;t stand Anonymous, but I&#x27;m always up for a good documentary.
======
l33tbro
It acts as a pretty decent primer for that movement. If you already know
beyond the basic intel then I wouldn't bother.

What's stange to me how silent Anonymous went during the whole PRISM/Snowden
revelations. Seems pretty dead now.

